# Romeo and Nala



## MrBiggles87 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi all,

Just want to share pictures of my beautiful kittens.

Romeo who is a 3 month old Ragdoll 
Nala who is a 4 month old Maine Coon (I personally feel she is cross because she is quite small for a Maine Coon).









































Hope you like


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2014)

They are all gorgeous. Very fluffy.

What type of cats are they?


----------



## MrBiggles87 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi, 

Nala is supposed to be a Maine Coon and Romeo is supposed to be a Ragdoll

I say supposed as we don't have the paperwork to back it up.

I am pretty sure that Romeo is pedigree Ragdoll but Nala seems on the small side for a pedigree Maine Coon, although she has the traits and behavior of a Maine Coon.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Papers or not paper they are just adorable! I love how they snuggle up together. May this bliss continue


----------



## MrBiggles87 (Oct 16, 2014)

My favorite pictures of them both together is this:


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Just when I thought they can't possibly look any cuter LOL So sweet :001_tt1:


----------



## MrBiggles87 (Oct 16, 2014)

haha thank you! They are amazing and so loving


----------



## Nina25 (Oct 14, 2014)

Awwwww they are so adorable! :laugh:


----------



## saff14 (Sep 22, 2014)

love how they sleep together, real love there


----------

